# Shoes slot spacing for a MTD 10/29 ?



## soyabean (24 d ago)

I just picked up a 20 yearish MTD 10/29 and it looked like the owner mashed up the housing to force 2.75" shoes on it.

I've removed one shoe, flattened out the housing, and appears to be 3.0" spacing center to center.

Can someone verify?


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

Appears to be MTD 78455800637


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

2.75

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Myself, on most I refurbish, I just use the 17.00 dollar pair of long poly skids from Amazon, which give a longer footprint, and they adjust to pretty much any bucket, and the poly material glides butter smooth with no steel friction grabbing and leaves no rust marks


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

I figured it out.

There are three carriage holes on each side of the bucket like this:

(front) <- 3" -> (middle) <- 2.75" -> (rear)

The rear carriage bolt fastens the scraper blade.

The default steel 2.75" shoes fastens on the middle and rear holes.

When using the MTD 490-241-B010 poly shoes, it fastens on the front and rear holes. The round adapter shims that come with the poly shoes are not used. The middle hole is not used.

The previous owner had forced the 2.75" shoes onto the front and middle holes, by deforming the crap out of that area of the bucket and holes.

My automotive bodywork hammer and dollie got it straight again.


----------

